# Arua Rose Online Game



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

Well i just thought id let u guys know about this game if u guys haven't heard about it.

I discovered it about a month ago and its pretty fun and completely free.





Here are a few Screenshots.(big images)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


If you want to check it out heres the main site.
http://www.aruarose.com/
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

-Any questions regarding installing it or anything feel free to pm me-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 26, 2009)

*joins*

I'll be checking it out.


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 26, 2009)

That looks fun :O .
Looks like something for me so I'll consider downloading it...later probably  .


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2009)

o wot, u have to download it :9 Im not allowed to, dont ask, it looks awesome


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 26, 2009)

SO we get to fight with gi-giganormous robots?

Awesome.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> SO we get to fight with gi-giganormous robots?
> 
> Awesome.


U dont have too 

The robot is actually pretty expensive in game about 1billion "zulie" which is the currency in the game.

U get to use dual swords, bows, guns, cannons, carts, all kinds of good stuff.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmph... is this proven anti-spyware?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 26, 2009)

I may check it out, I've been looking for a good MMO.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hmph... is this proven anti-spyware?


there is no spyware in this game if thats what ur asking.
I can vouch for it.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I may check it out, I've been looking for a good MMO.


This one is pretty good and ive played lots of mmos in my day.


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 26, 2009)

Let me know if any of u guys end up checking it out.


----------

